# OC Os?



## Eifelsniper (21. August 2009)

Hi 

hab vor mir auf einer zweite HDD eine reine "OC Umgebung" einzurichten,habt ihr tipps tricks?! Hinweise worauf ich achten soll ? etc.

und welches OS soll ich nehmen ? hab alle von Win 95 bis Win 7 welches ist besser für mein vorhaben?


über viele tipps bis heute abend wäre ich dankbar damit ich es in angriff nehmen kann 

mfg Eifel


----------



## Lippokratis (21. August 2009)

> für mein vorhaben


was ist den dein Vorhaben? CPU oder Grafikkarten Benches?

hier mal ne grobe Übersicht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/920933-post1279.html

und eine gute Anleitung zum erstellen einer Bench Windows CD http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3874


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. August 2009)

Windows-Betriebssysteme vor XP sind uninteressant, idealerweise sollte man aber mehrere verschiedene Betriebssysteme parallel installiert haben. Mit XP läuft z.B. bekanntlich der 3D Mark Vantage nicht. Hier kann man beliebig ins Detail gehen, etwa für bestimmte Benchmarks/Hardware optimieren und mit Backup-Funktionen arbeiten.

Meines Erachtens am wichtigsten ist eine eigene Partition, auf der Treiber, Tools etc. abgespeichert werden und dann von dort einfach installiert werden können. Die kann dann auch im langsameren Endbereich der Festplatte liegen.


----------



## Eifelsniper (21. August 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> was ist den dein Vorhaben? CPU oder Grafikkarten Benches?
> 
> hier mal ne grobe Übersicht Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Ergebnisse/Probleme] HWBOT Diskussionsthread
> 
> und eine gute Anleitung zum erstellen einer Bench Windows CD Bench Windows (XP) - kleines Tutorial - AwardFabrik - Forum



ja sollte schon für beides sein aber hauptsächlich doch CPU


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Daher biete sich eine Externe an, da alle treiber tools Benchmarks usw. drauf und los gehts.


----------

